# WKCR FM Annual Bach Festival



## Bluecrab

WKCR FM (Columbia University) began its annual Bach Festival last night at midnight. The festival runs until midnight New Year's Eve. Nothing but the music of JS Bach 24 hours a day until then.

AFAIK you can listen from anywhere in the world on their website:

https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr/

Just click the "Listen" button in the upper right of the screen. Once you do that, you can continue to listen directly from the website or in a media player.

There are always interesting guests and programming during these festivals. I hope that all of you will have an opportunity to enjoy at least some of the week's music.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Re/ Current *Bach Festival *at Columbia University. The cello suites are going to be performed live on viola! Friday, 28 Dec. 12:00 EST (New York) Should be very interesting.

_Friday, December 28__[SUP]th[/SUP]_
12:00: Cello suites on viola-live performance by Jay Julio

Many Thanks, bluecrab


----------

